# 2010 Sentra CVT - Shifted from L to D while driving?



## Sentra4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new to the nissan forums :newbie: and I have a question. Earlier today, I was pulling out of a parking lot, and didn't notice that I had shifted into the LOW gear instead of DRIVE. When I got onto the street, I had noticed that the car was revving rather high and not accelerating very fast. After I realized what was wrong, I pressed on the brake and shifted back into Drive. Did I cause any damage to the motor/transmission? That was the only time I've ever done that.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I highly doubt you didn't any damage.


----------



## Sentra4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't think I did. The car ran perfect today, so I'm guessing nothing happened. It's still under warranty


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

*done it before!*

My friend has done that before and when his car was about to get repo'd he went from N at high RPM's to D and thats how you do damage, doing neutral bombs, that thing had such slippage after he was done with that in one night, :fluffy:


----------



## Sentra4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't do a neutral bomb. I was driving in LOW gear when it happened, I wasn't standing still like your friend. The rpm went back down to about 1.5k or lower because I stepped on the brake in order to shift it back up to drive. It's been running fine since I accidently did it.


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

oh i know that, i was just glorifying my friends stupidity for doing such a thing to a car even if it was getting repo'd


----------

